# 1956 Men's 27" Raleigh Sport bicycle



## Zowey B (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi, I'm here to find out more about my father's 1956 Raleigh Sport bicycle.
It doesn't seem to be a popular bike here, but it's sure a beauty. I'll post a photo and see if there's any interest.
Until then,
Z


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 29, 2016)

Welcome to the cabe  Z


----------



## DrZook (Oct 30, 2016)

That's a nice bike. Digging the quadrant shifter. This link should help you find some information: http://www.theheadbadge.com/
Also, Sheldon Brown had a lot of info as well: http://sheldonbrown.com/english-3.html and http://sheldonbrown.com/retroraleighs/index.html


----------



## rhenning (Oct 31, 2016)

That shifter I believe is an aftermarket one made by Bendix.  At least I have a twin to it here at home.  Roger


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 3, 2016)

Resurrection is definitely in order. 1956 was a very good year!


----------



## morton (Nov 4, 2016)

I'd drop that stem down a bit  You want to be very sure that the wedge is not located on the threaded portion of the head tube.


----------

